

Ask HN: Transferring responsibilities at work - cwt

I recently gave my employer notice that I will be leaving to start a new job. My responsibilities need to be picked up by other people in the office and I am looking for ideas on how to approach a successful mind dump.<p>My natural instinct is to write a word document&#x2F;create a pdf. I am curious if anyone is aware of a site&#x2F;service&#x2F;program to help me organize my thoughts.<p>I would like to hear about your experiences taking over someone elses responsibilities. What did the person before you do well and what did they do (or not do) that made your job more difficult?
======
RollAHardSix
I personally have used word documents before in the past. Just start off
slowly and go very methodically. Sometimes it helps to have a second 'junk'
sheet to write notes down as you work on your primary copy. And of course your
primary copy should only ever be a rough draft until after proper editing
revisions.

Odds are you won't cover everything, but don't worry about that; you're really
just trying to give the person a bit of a head-start when they come in, once
they are in they are going to do things their own way anyway.

Congratulations on the new position. :)

